# Soapmaking book recommendations?



## scrapgabbie (Apr 12, 2009)

l'd really love to know if any of you recommend any soapmaking books. l don't need to learn the absolute basics any longer, but l would love a little inspiration for recipes, new things to try etc, etc. l'm looking in an aussie online bookshop right now, and l am particularly taken by Catherine Failor's two books, what do you think, have you read them?

making liquid soaps
http://www.fishpond.com.au/Books/Home_G ... nfo/402422

making transparent soap
http://www.fishpond.com.au/Books/Home_G ... nfo/402423

and this one really appeals to me too - The Natural Soap Book (different author)
http://www.fishpond.com.au/Books/Health ... fo/333654/


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

I have Catherine Failor's making transparent and natural liquid soaps.I like it a lot.Lots of good information.
I also have her soapmakers companion which I find to be an excellent reference book.
I have the Complete Soapmaker by Norma Coney and find it  just so so.
The Soapmaker by Jaunita Morris has some very neat whipped cream and glycerin soaps , liquid soaps, shower gels, lotions and bubble baths as well as dusting powders and body mists.It is pretty good. It also gives info on eo's and blending them.
I have found all the soap books at a thrift store for a dollar or 2 each .

HTH
Kitn


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 18, 2009)

Love Catherine Failor.  Also look for any by Marie Browning and Stephanie  Tourles.  Great Books!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 6, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> After taking another look at Lindy's post on liquid soap I submitted - Catherine Failor's book is no longer on my wish list, but in my cart and heading for the checkout  :roll:
> 
> I'm telling myself it's justified as it's the same price I paid for my last bottle of 'natural'(?-not going there) bottle of bubble bath



isn't that the truth , or make a couple containers of dish soap and you have more than paid for the book..


----------

